# Consolidation?



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

DTN.

Regards, Mike

http://www.dtnprogressivefarmer.com/dtnag/common/link.do?symbolicName=/free/news/template1&paneContentId=2003&paneParentId=70104&product=/ag/free/home/quickview&vendorReference=0702DDCE&pagination_num=1


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Interesting!

Same thing is happening in beer! AB Inbev is trying to buy SAB Miller (Inbev has already bought over 200 smaller breweries.) So this trend cause me to wonder whatever happened to the anti-trust laws?

BTW: AGCO has NO presence around me.

Ralph


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

rjmoses said:


> Interesting!
> 
> Same thing is happening in beer! AB Inbev is trying to buy SAB Miller (Inbev has already bought over 200 smaller breweries.) So this trend cause me to wonder whatever happened to the anti-trust laws?
> 
> ...


True, and pretty much every US beer was bland and tasted alike. But, it's cycling again and being disrupted by the micro-breweries who are actually turning out beer that has taste.

I have to get AGCO parts (New Idea) from a former MF dealer about 40 miles away who seems to only sell Kubota now. I don't know of any others. They are bigger in Europe where ~50% of their sales are versus 25% here in the US. I'm assuming that they'll all get disrupted by the swarms of little pointy-feet robots that will work 24/7 tending our fields of self-baling hay that will slither to the barn and assemble itself into stacks.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Mike120 said:


> I'm assuming that they'll all get disrupted by the swarms of little pointy-feet robots that will work 24/7 tending our fields of self-baling hay that will slither to the barn and assemble itself into stacks.


I LIKE that idea! Gettin' to work on that right now!

Ralph


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Mike120 said:


> True, and pretty much every US beer was bland and tasted alike. But, it's cycling again and being disrupted by the micro-breweries who are actually turning out beer that has taste.
> 
> I have to get AGCO parts (New Idea) from a former MF dealer about 40 miles away who seems to only sell Kubota now. I don't know of any others. They are bigger in Europe where ~50% of their sales are versus 25% here in the US. I'm assuming that they'll all get disrupted by the swarms of little pointy-feet robots that will work 24/7 tending our fields of self-baling hay that will slither to the barn and assemble itself into stacks.


Only Agco dealer I knew of, Rioux Equipment in El Campo, closed up shop a year or two ago...

Dunno where the nearest AGCO dealer is now... they have virtually a zero presence in Coastal Texas that I know of...

Course, every IH dealer and every JD dealership within 150 miles is owned by the same two companies....

Later! OL JR


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

luke strawwalker said:


> Only Agco dealer I knew of, Rioux Equipment in El Campo, closed up shop a year or two ago...
> 
> Dunno where the nearest AGCO dealer is now... they have virtually a zero presence in Coastal Texas that I know of...
> 
> ...


Sealy Tractor used to be a MF dealer and might still be but without any inventory. They carry parts and still show up on Agco's dealer map. There are a couple of dealers down in Victoria.


----------



## shortrow (Feb 21, 2012)

I guess I am classified as second or third tier according to this article. Oh well.


----------

